# Flights & rental booked



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Well we've taken the next step by booking our flights and renting a cottage we can use whilst house hunting.

We leave RSA on the 20th September, get to Lisbon on the evening of the 21st, overnight there and then go on to the cottage near Campelo on the 22nd.

My next question is: Is it a better idea to hire a car in Lisbon & drive to Campelo or take the train to Campelo & hire a car there?

I'll be looking to buy a reasonably inexpensive car so if anyone can offer any advice or recommend an honest dealer etc, I'd be grateful.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh and if anyone could recommend a half decent hotel near Lisbon Airport that'd also be very welcome.

Obrigado.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Great news. Happy traveling! Will pm you tomorrow


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Is this the Campelo near Vila Facaia, Pedrógão Grande?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Or Campelo near Espinal? best to take train to Pombal or Coimbra and hire there, car hire outside major centres rather patchy and very dependent on local knowledge.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in replying. We lost our internet connection for 48 hours! 

It's the one near Castanheira de Pera and we use the train to Coimbra B (are there 2 different stations at Coimbra?)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes intercity goes into B the other is A for regional lines.
B is very close to city centre but you'll need a cab to hire company.
Scenic route Coimbra to Lousa, lunch at Burgo at Lousa Castle, then over the Serra de Lousa down to Casteneira odd place for a water park with a great wave machine then right to Campelo, or its Coimbra, Penela, Espinal, Campelo


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks.... I'll also make a point of have a GPS with me..... driving on the other side of the road will be a big enough challenge without having to worry about road signs etc!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Road signs? the main roads are well signposted


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

*Campelo*

Hi how long are you staying in Campelo for?
regards Karl


----------

